# 4CRS End of Season and Demo Sale - 20-60% Off ALL items!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We've still got a ton of killer deals on new and demo boats and gear. Here's some highlights of what's still available:

*Demos:*
Tributary 14 package: $3599
Jackson Super and MonStars: $750/$650
Wavesport Diesels: $599
Jackson Villain and Villain S: $699
LiquidLogic Jefe Chico and Grande: $599
Prijon Pure and Hercules: $799/$769
Liquid Logic Remix 79: $625

*New:*
Sweet Rocker Fullfaces: 30% off
Any Drytops: 50% off
DVD's: 50% off
4CRS Drybags: 30% off
Liquid Logic Biscuit 65: 40% off
Jackson Punk Rocker: 40% off
Dagger Mambas and Axioms: 30% off
LiquidLogic Jefe series: 30% off
Jackson Fun 1 and Dynamic Duo: 30% off

...and more plus 20% off everything in the store! Give us a call (1800-4Corners) or come stop by!


----------

